# saravá



## Vanda

SAul

Saravá = saludo acostumbrado entre los umbandistas, significa, buena suerte, gusto de verlo

Vinicius,principalmente, usava muito a saudação comum entre os umbandistas. Os baianos, parece-me, acabaram incorporando ao vocabulário cotidiano, também.


----------



## Julio Rafael

No dicionário Priberam está Saravá como um saúdo, a modo de "salve" dos romanos. 
Muito interessante teus dados Vanda. Obrigado: Saravá é um termo que sempre chamou minha atenção. abraços


----------



## thoyo

Olá todos!!

O que quer dizer a palavra "saravá"?

obrigadíssimo!!


----------



## Denis555

Do dicionário Aurélio:

*saravá*
[Alter. de _salvar_.]

*Interjeição.*

*1.* Salve! _(= Hail! in English)_ [Usado nos cultos afro-brasileiros.]


----------



## coquis14

It means:"I wish you have a nice trip and I hope everything be OK... in your life"
I know is long but is a Brazilian's Folklore word.

Regards,


----------



## thoyo

Obrigado!!!


----------



## almufadado

"O cara faz um saravá quando soube 'a noticia' " 

Bom ou mau ... o saravá ?

Espalhafato, armou confusão ?


----------



## Trovoada

Espalhafato, armou confusão?  Sim, e também vale 'escarcéu'.


----------



## Guigo

Conforme _*Houaiss*_:

*Etimologia
*forma como os escravos pronunciavam a pal. port._ *salvar* >*salavá > saravá_, devido à infl. da fonologia banta.

Em princípio, deveria ser sinônimo de cumprimento exagerado, salamaleque, mesura, etc. A partir daí e  em sentido muito figurado, poderia ser considerado "saravá" como igual à reação exagerada, feita com espalhafato.


----------



## almufadado

Legal, muito obrigado Trovoada e Guido.


----------



## afinado

what does "sarava" mean as the final word in Toquinho's "Samba pra Vinicius"?


----------



## MariBR

Saravá is a greeting from an African Brazilian religion.

I think it would be something like "Save!"


----------



## fernandobn97007

As MariBR said, hail, hello (word used in the Afro-Brazilian cult ceremonies)


----------



## afinado

Muito obrigado!  Is/was there some connection between the classic sambistas (is that the right word?) like Vinicius and Toquinho and this/these religious cults, or is an expression like "sarava" commonly used, then or now, as a greeting among everyday Brazilians?


----------



## Vanda

I've merged your question to another discussion on the same topic.

In the case of Vinicius he used to say he was ''the white most black of the country'' and he had close connection with umbanda having, inclusively, a title from the creed (I don't know how to name umbanda here).




> Eu, por exemplo, o capitão do mato, Vinicius de Moraes
> Poeta e ex diplomata, O branco mais preto do Brasil
> Na linha direta de Xangô, saravá!
> A bênção, Senhora, A maior ialorixá da Bahia



Saravá is a greeting common between them but I think it is somewhat common in Bahia too. Someone, please, correct me.


----------



## afinado

Vanda, obrigado otra vez.  American blues music, which is primarily a fusion of Celtic (northern European) and African, searches for a missing note by bending the 7th (usually upward) between the octave, looking for a note not in the normal Western scale.  Perhaps the complex chords of bossa nova are an attempt to find notes not in the Spanish/Portuguese tradition, but in the fusion of Brazil's peninsular tradition with African music.  Rhythmically, there's no question.
Here's the chorus the inspired my initial question:
"Poeta poetinha vagabundo, virado, viramundo, 
vira e mexe, paga e ve,
que a vida nao gosta de esperar
a vida e pra valer, a vida e pra levar,
Vinicius, velho, sarava"


----------



## Vanda

By the way, I am Vinicius number one fan. Ah! and I was sure you were mentioning that song!


----------



## afinado

Vanda,

I'm just getting used to using this site and thought I was quoting Wikipedia for you, but got your last thread instead.  Below it, pls. find what Wikipedia has to say about "umbanda."  Thought you might find it interesting, especially the mention of Zelio Fernandinho de Moraes. We now have religions like this in mostly southern US states that have many immigrants from Latin America.  In English, such religions are called "syncretic". Al



Vanda said:


> By the way, I am Vinicius number one fan. Ah! and I was sure you were mentioning that song!


 
*Umbanda* is an Afro-Brazilian religion that blends African religions with Catholicism
Umbanda is related to and has many similitudes with other Afro-Brazilian religions like Candomblé, Batuque, Macumba, Quimbanda, Xambá, Egungun, Ifá, Irmandade, Confraria, Xangô do Nordeste and Tambor de Mina, but also has it own identity.

the whole article here


----------



## Vanda

One of our quotes above your discussion might include the one you have linked. That thread is sort of old now, so I don't remember the details.  I've linked the site and let some lines remaining because of our number 4 rule (I know wiki is free, but just to let people used to restrict their quotes).


----------

